# The Houston Rockets 2004 draft thread



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

The NBA Draft is one of the most exciting times of the year, yet Houston fans have absolutely NOTHING to be excited about... we have one pick this year, and it's the 56TH PICK!! Nevertheless we can discuss about any sleepers we can pick with our selection, or any possible trade scenerios with other teams involving picks. I swear, Houston Rockets scouts have the best jobs in the world...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Darius Rice! Long, lean and a great shooter. Is a 6-10 SF and although thoughts of Bostjan Nachbar come to mind, Rice is probably the best value we can get at #56. Doubt he will make the team though.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Trade up for Jameer.....


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Magic get:
Francis, Cato, 56th

Rockets get 
T-Mac, Gooden, 37th


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

hahahahaha

how bout they just stay where they are and select someone that falls to them like lionel chalmers or antonio burks or someone along those lines.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> hahahahaha
> 
> how bout they just stay where they are and select someone that falls to them like lionel chalmers or antonio burks or someone along those lines.


I think both of those guys will be there with their pick. I've only seen Chalmers play though.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Obviously we want to get the best player available, but I think we should aim for someone who can actually contribute to the team. LA picked up Luke Walton with about the same pick last year, and I think we should also try to pick up a senior who knows the game and can play a role off the bench.

Draftcity has us mocked w/ Marcus Moore right now, who could possibly fill in as backup PG if he improves his game. Antonio Burks would be a good pick, but he kinda reminds of Moochie Norris with his size... I also like Blake Stepp, he was a leader with Gonzaga and has a great shot. And I don't know much about Lionel Chalmers.

Matt Freije also looks like he can be a very good role player at SF, he's got a great shot, high bball IQ and good size.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Matt Freije also looks like he can be a very good role player at SF, he's got a great shot, high bball IQ and good size.


Freije = Dan Langhi. Don't bring back those thoughts...:laugh:


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Luke was the third pick in the second round last year. Brandon Hunter was picked at our spot last year and he made Boston's squad. Kyle Korver was also picked around that time and he made Philly's team. A college senior will fall to the Rockets. Or they could go foreign again. Does anyone know if last year's draft pick is coming over?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> Luke was the third pick in the second round last year. Brandon Hunter was picked at our spot last year and he made Boston's squad. Kyle Korver was also picked around that time and he made Philly's team. A college senior will fall to the Rockets. Or they could go foreign again. Does anyone know if last year's draft pick is coming over?


Oh right I forgot the Lakers had the Raptor's 2nd rounder... but if they didn't pick Luke he probably would've dropped down to late 2nd round anyway. But yah Hunter and Kutcher are two other great examples.
Malick Badiane should be in the summer camp again.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> Trade up for Jameer.....


I really like Jameer Nelson for the Rockets but his defense leaves much to be desired. And it's hard to find a spot in Gumby's rotation if you can't play defense (Taylor would be the exception). Not sure what the Rockets can offer to move up to the lotto pick required to pick Jameer Nelson. This draft day trade would certainly be interesting:

Rockets send:
Mo Taylor

Sonics send:
Calvin Booth, Evans (expiring filler), #12 pick 

This trade is only done if Nelson is still on the draft board. The Sonics sacrifice Araujo (whom they will likely take with the 12th) but get rid of a bad contract and finally add an offensive inside presence.

The Rockets lose the only piece of depth they have, and now have to figure out how to split minutes between Nelson, Francis and Mobley. I don't see this happening, just throwing out ideas.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> I really like Jameer Nelson for the Rockets but his defense leaves much to be desired. And it's hard to find a spot in Gumby's rotation if you can't play defense (Taylor would be the exception). Not sure what the Rockets can offer to move up to the lotto pick required to pick Jameer Nelson. This draft day trade would certainly be interesting:
> ...


I like Jameer a lot too, he's got a lot of heart and I think he's underrated because ppl think his game won't translate well into the NBA. But no way Sonics will do this trade, Mo Taylor just isn't that valuable for them, and they don't need another scorer in the PF/SF position, which they already have with Lewis and Radman (In fact they're trying to get rid of one of them). They might be interested in Cato though, he's a good inside player and can take pressure away from Collison at the PF/C position. 

I think Utah might be able to nab Jameer with either their 14th or 16th pick, and we can work out a trade with them. Although I really really don't want to give him up, I think Boki will fit very well under Jerry Sloan and can break out with them. My proposed trade:

Rockets send:
Boki Nachbar
2005 1st round pick

Utah send:
14th or 16th pick (whoever they get Jameer Nelson with)
2005 2nd round pick


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

With Jameer on this team and francis and cato on the wing, you're really giving up a lot in the defense department.

Even though Jameer would add another level of offense that this team could really benefit from.


Kind of a conundrum, you give up defense, for offense on this one.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I know we only have a second round pick but has anyone heard of players working out? I'm curious to see who they are bringing in. I haven't read anything in the Chronicle.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> I know we only have a second round pick but has anyone heard of players working out? I'm curious to see who they are bringing in. I haven't read anything in the Chronicle.


haha I think we're the last team players would want to work out with. Working out with us means your best hope is to be picked 56th overall, which most players probably would not like to admit. I'm pretty sure we'll end up drafting someone that has not worked out with us.


----------



## roastedtoaster (Mar 16, 2004)

i like what they did last year. took a gamble on an uber athlete. let him develope in europe. this summer badiane will come over here and will be under ewing and the staffs care. they can assess him, see if he can contribute or send him back.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Did anyone in the Chicago pre-draft camp intrigue you guys? I know Duhon's name has beenmentioned on the board, he had an awful camp. I usually don't read too much into these things but I have my doubts about him now. There were some Euros that looked impressive and some that didn't. The Rockets should start bringing players in sometime soon.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> Did anyone in the Chicago pre-draft camp intrigue you guys? I know Duhon's name has beenmentioned on the board, he had an awful camp. I usually don't read too much into these things but I have my doubts about him now. There were some Euros that looked impressive and some that didn't. The Rockets should start bringing players in sometime soon.


Supposedly Beno Udrih, a PG from Slovenia was the best player there...he's a possibility...


----------

